# Limnophila aromatica stem structure



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I trimmed my aromatica the other day and was squeezing the stem for my wife to smell when I noticed how cool the structure of the stem was, never noticed it before. Thought it was a good photo op!



















Wishing I had a set of tubes in my arsenal but a crop will have to do.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

I always loved the way aromatica smelled almost like a flower, nice pics


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Yeah that stuff smells great. I read they use it for tea in some Asian countries.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks!
Yes the smell is different, its a pleasant smell but hard to describe
I have heard that as well Mike


----------

